# Flashlight Collection in Phoenix



## thunderlight (Mar 5, 2009)

My vintage flashlight collection is on display at the Paradise Valley Community College Library in Phoenix, AZ during the month of March. The display will be changing during the month, so different flashlights will be displayed on different days. But a core selection of the older models will be displayed throughout the month. 

The display is in the glass case right in front of the main desk in the front of the library in the E Building. [I am an adjunct math instructor at the college.]

Thanks.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool! What lights do you have on display? Can you post pics?


----------



## andreah (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice, I'll visit one day.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 6, 2009)

That is really great to hear.

I have considered doing that at my local library. After seeing some of the other collections of different items (some seeming pretty lame), I have always thought that an antique and vintage flashlight collection would be a huge hit (but of course that comes from the mind of a flashaholic).

How do the logistics work? I'm glad to see that it's a locked glass case. Are you allowed to do the actual set up of the display yourself? Do they leave you a key, so that you could go in and change the display at any time? 

Did you try and label each light with brand/circa year? Did you group the lights by age or use?

Do you have any other signage in the case, maybe vintage flashlight ad's, or history of flashlight companies?

Did you leave any of the lights (lanterns maybe) turned "on" through-out the day, to catch the eye of passer-by's?

Imagining that alot of kids would be viewing the display, I thought a separate (lower) shelve limited to toy and character lights would catch their eye, and maybe start a budding young flashaholic. Maybe a few paragraphs on a card describing how easy it is to start a collection (searching your grandparents attic or basement, going to garage sales, etc.)?

I live on the other side of the country, or else I would definitely come and see your collection. Could you post some pic's?


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 6, 2009)

A picture is available here:

http://www.pvc.maricopa.edu/library/whatsnew/whatsnew.html

I have put more flashlights in place since that photograph was taken.


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your responses. The display cabinet is locked. I just ask for the key as I need it. Generally, I have been adding to the display on Tuesdays and Thursdays since this is when my class is scheduled. The library staff have been very helpful. 

I have been labelling flashlights of interest with index cards, including dates when I have such information. I also have added additional information about related matters such as screw based bulbs and PR bulbs. I will not have the time to label all of the lights and I doubt that most viewers would have sufficient interest to read all of that information.

How it is displayed is entirely up to me and I have to say it is not one of my better skills. If I knew how to lay it out more artistically, it would probably get more attention. This is the first time that I have done this, and I am already learning. The next time I put the collection on display, I should be able to improve the layout.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank's alot for posting this thread, thunderlight!

As you can tell, I have been considering doing this exact kind of thing, and have already given it some thought on how best to display the lights, but have just never gotten around to it. My library actually has two side by side six foot high cabinets, with multiple shelves at different levels in each. This is a little different then what you had to work with. Thanks for posting that picture. 

I have been picking up vintage lights at garage/estate sales and antique shops for years now. Although I have paid $8-$12 for some of the better and older ones, I can honestly say I purchased most for $1-$2 or less.

Thinking that most people never think about flashlights until the power goes out, and have never imagined that people actually collect them, I thought the display would draw alot of attention. Have you gotten much feedback yet? Do the librarians tell you of odd comments or compliments on your collection?

Also, did you happen to leave your name/contact info inside the display, just in case someone has vintage lights in their attic that they would like to sell/donate?


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Backpacker Light,

I have deliberately not put any contact information in the display. I tend to be a passive collector. In addition, as an adjunct instructor at the college, this might present a conflict of interest. 

I have also obtained many of these flashlights at prices under $3. Sometimes, I've obtained a bundle for $3 or under. Some of the older models from antique stores were somewhat more expensive. However, I have never paid more than $35 for any of these. Many of these models were probably tossed when the batteries or the bulb failed.


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have a chance to display your old lights, do it. It's lots of fun. Anyway, I should describe what's in the display:

c. 1916 2D French Flasher w. convex lens with 1914 patent 
[Rayovac was the French Battery Co.]

c. early 1920s 2D USA Lite w. convex lens with 1918 patent on the switch
c. early 1920s 2B/No. 8 Eveready Daylo with convex lens
c. 1930 3D Bond Lantern

Several c. 1930/1940 2D Focusing and Fixed Focus "Octagon" Bezel flashlights

c. 1930s 2D Focusing Lightmaster [probably SEARS brand]
c. 1950s Homart [SEARS brand]

c. 1956 Burgess "Radar Lite" sealed beam lantern

2C,2D,3D Rayovac Bullet Flashlights [unknown dates -- could go as far back as the 1930s, but not sure]

Several 2C,2D,3D Eveready Captains and Rayovac Sportsman with a variety of different types of switches and various heads/bezels

Eveready Halogen lantern and Eveready plastic Halogen 2D

Fulton "Tom Thumb" 1AA c. 1959

5D Ash Flash
3D Large Head Bright Star

An old "Mazda" screw base bulb originally in the USA Lite

Some other miscellaneous flashlights that I don't recall.

That's what's in the display case currently -- around 45 different flashlights


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nice collection.

I think these vintage lights are so cool, and it's so easy and inexpensive to put together an impresive collection.

I always thought the Ray-O-Vac Bullet lights were good looking. Here is one from the FlashlightMuseum that is in great shape.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Rayovac-Flashlight-2-Cell-Bullet-2D-1940

I also always had a special thing in my heart for your little Fulton Tom Thumb 1aa light. I guess because I remember having one laying around the house when I was a little kid.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Fulton-Flashlight-Black-Red-Striped-Tom-Thumb-Mini-Light-1AA-1950


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 11, 2009)

Thunderlight,

I really like the setup and the vintage :thumbsup: One question though. How come there is no link pointing to CPF with-in the little blurb under the picture :shakehead


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Bruce B.,

The library chose the related websites. I have no idea why they chose those websites rather than CPF and Flashlightmuseum.com. I mentioned these 2 sites to them, but they chose other websites to place on the library pages. I noticed that as well and decided not to push the issue. Nonetheless, I'm not thrilled with their choice, either.

Unfortunately, I am busy with so many things, that this was one battle that I chose not to fight for the moment. I also did not want to jeopardize the whole display over that issue. I know it is important to us, including me, but it is not a critical issue to most of the people who are looking at the display. I suspect the library just did a quick search with some variation of the term, "flashlight". I believe that at least one of the sites references CPF and/or Flashlightmuseum.com.

Nonetheless, your point is well-taken.


----------



## thunderlight (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

Here is another article about the flashlight display on the student newspaper website:

http://www.pvc.maricopa.edu/puma/puma-new/flashlights.html

Thank you Puma Press

I have submitted some corrections: 

You mean they really still make metal flashlights!
The French Flasher sentence needs a bit of clarification.

Otherwise, the article is accurate and I have to lay off the doughnuts.


----------

